# Filmmaker: using music on-set for mood (falling in love scene, horror scene, escape)



## VisualFlow (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello everyone.

I'm shooting a short film, parts of which are set in 12th century France. As we are on a limited budget, I'm going to be shooting these scenes without dialogue but I want to play mood music on my iPhone/Sennheiser speakers on-set to keep the actors focused on the emotions of the scenes.

*Could you please suggest some other pieces in addition to what I've selected?*

1 ) A student and her teacher falling in love (montage sequence) over a period of months:

a) Beethoven: Piano Sonata Number 14

b) ???

2 ) The teacher flees the city when the affair is exposed. He is in a safe house, getting ready for bed when the henchman burst in and attack him. (I'm shooting this as though it were a horror sequence)

a) Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), Andreas Scholl

b) ????

3 ) The teacher's terrible wounds from his beating are being tended to by his friends (being shot like a tragedy/horror sequence)

a) Vivaldi/Scholl as above

b) ??

4 ) The teacher escapes to a sanctuary helped by his friends. This is a tragic sequence, full of pity and sorrow

a) Heitor Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5

b) ??

5 ) The teacher returns to the city, helps his student lover escape. This scene is on horseback as he leads her by torchlight to safety through a forest. She is crying as she know she is going to a convent for her safety and will never see her lover again.

a) Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa

b) ???

Thank you


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This is being really picky, but in 12th c. France did girls even have tutors?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

1. For love scenes I can't more highly recommend 



 and 



 :tiphat:


----------



## VisualFlow (Aug 15, 2021)

MarkW said:


> This is being really picky, but in 12th c. France did girls even have tutors?


Yes but only for the wealthy and well-connected. Part of the story I'm doing is the love story of the famous 12th century French philosopher Héloïse d'Argenteuil who was the niece of the Canon of Notre Dame Cathedral and her tutor Peter Abélard an equally famous teacher of his time.

The story of their love and seperation is tragic and their love letters are justifiably famous.

In fact I'm surprised one of the major composers never took the story and turned it into an opera, if you read of their stories, it has all the right elements for it.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It looks from your own choices as though you are not too worried by what period the music comes from but if you want some authenticity (perhaps a scene with digetic music), then this compilation below might be useful...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

VisualFlow said:


> Yes but only for the wealthy and well-connected. Part of the story I'm doing is the love story of the famous 12th century French philosopher Héloïse d'Argenteuil who was the niece of the Canon of Notre Dame Cathedral and her tutor Peter Abélard an equally famous teacher of his time.
> 
> The story of their love and seperation is tragic and their love letters are justifiably famous.
> 
> In fact I'm surprised one of the major composers never took the story and turned it into an opera, if you read of their stories, it has all the right elements for it.


I remember the story (and even the puppeteer's really weird adaptation of it in "Being John Malkovich."


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

This might be good for an "attack" scene:


----------



## VisualFlow (Aug 15, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> It looks from your own choices as though you are not too worried by what period the music comes from but if you want some authenticity


Hi thanks for your reply.

Just to confirm, this music will NOT appear in the final film.

I will just be playing mood music for the actors on set through an iPhone and Speakers as they will be performing without dialogue so it will help them with their performance. Then later on I will be hiring a composer for the final mix.


----------

